# :: ECS Tuning :: Schwaben European Essentials Tool Sets!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You've hit the jackpot with the Schwaben European Essentials Tool Set. Never again will you be cursing the unique fasteners on your European automobile. Instead, you'll take to the task like a conquistador of cars. The garage is your El Dorado.

Featuring swivel-head triple-square bits, Torx screwdrivers, one hundred specialty fasteners and the sturdiest screwdriver set you'll lay hands on, this kit will make you feel like a king.

Each tool rests in its own place in molded cases, helping you keep track of your investment. The Schwaben Essentials kit is worth its weight in gold.

Cash for (garage) gold!

This Universal European Tool Kit includes the following:



Torx Screwdriver Kit - 6 Pieces (Sizes included: T10, T15, T20, T25, T27, & T30. Perfect for removing door and dashboard panels, interior trim, and smaller underhood components. ) 
Swivel Head Triple Square Driver Kit - 4 Pieces (Set of four 3/8 drivers in M6, M8, M10, and M12 sizes. Perfect for working around corners in those hard to reach spots.)
Specialty Bit Kit - 100 Pieces (100 piece torx & hex bit kit to fit a wide assortment of automotive fasteners. Made of hardened Chrome Vanadium steel, packaged in a handy
blow molded case.)
Go-Through Screwdriver Kit - 6 Pieces (Kit includes durable slotted & phillips head nickel-chromoly screwdrivers with hardened shafts that extend the entire length of the driver.)


*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits All European Makes! 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

A must have for any Euro car DIY'er!



Jason


----------

